# Citrus scallops



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2 lb sea scallops
2yb lemon juice
1tb chopped fesh parsley
1 ts grated orange rind
1/2 ts salt
1/8 ts pepper
2 cloves minced garlic
1 tb olive oil
1 tb chopped fresh parsley

combine first 7 ingredients in large bowl stirring well to coat. Chill for 5-10 mins. heat oil in large non sick skillet over medium-high heat. Add scallop mixture and saute 4 mins or until scallops are done. garnish with 1 tb parsley.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Sounds good to me brother. I'll try some next season when I get some fresh scallops down here.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep, it's a great recipe. top it off with a cold Carona and you're good to go.


----------

